# African cichlid breeders in Atlanta?



## tigger101023 (Apr 25, 2007)

I put this in one other forum, but I better hit the Atlanta-specific one, too. Are there any african cichlid breeders within reasonable driving distance? I figured I'd get a better price from a dealer buying in bulk as compared to a LFS.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Fishfarm has a good number of Africans.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have young P. demasoni and lombardoi. Danh is right, talk to Ken, he can you almost anything. Come to our meeting May 3. http://atlantaaquarium.com/events.htm


----------



## a/m (Oct 1, 2006)

What type of African Cichlids are you looking for? Mbuna, Pea-hens mates, Haps?
Any specific rift lake? 

We have a Malawi tank with some Aulonocara sp. German Reds; a breeding pair with a bunch of juveniles we're looking for a home for (free). 

Here's album link: 
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/memare00/album/576460762395986244


Regards,
A/M


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey A/M I would be more than willing to take a few German Reds off your hands for you. I just had a sudden death with mine. (I am going to try to get to the meeting next week.)


----------



## tigger101023 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm actually interested in demasoni, if I can find enough of them. I plan on sticking with smaller and gentler Malawi cichlids (demasoni excepted, of course). Mbunas, mostly. I was thinking demasonis, yellow labs and maybe some Ps. acei. Not anything terribly exotic, being a beginner to africans. I know everyone has yellow labs, but they are beautiful, so I don't care.

Can non-members come to the meetings?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Can non-members come to the meetings


 Sure. How many Demansoni are enough? Andrew also keeps them. The are small and chase a lot, but they are not as mean as C. Afra.


----------



## tigger101023 (Apr 25, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Sure. How many Demansoni are enough? Andrew also keeps them. The are small and chase a lot, but they are not as mean as C. Afra.


From what I've read, a minimum of a dozen. But I don't want more than 2 dozen - I was thinking 15-18 would be good. Don't know if that's considered a lot or not. And some females in there would be a bonus to help with aggression. I've read that it's harder to get females since breeders like to keep them. I'm just hoping larger numbers will help keep any males from systematically wiping out the whole colony.

I'll try to make it to the meeting - 8 pm is definitely late enough. I just hope you guys are nice to a noob like me. A 29 gal tetra tank and a couple QT tanks are the extent of my fishkeeping at the moment


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I started my colony with 2 males, 1 female, some victorian haps and a 33 long. I think a big group like that is very nice, but not essential. I don't think demasoni deserve their reputation for aggressiveness. They're not auratus, they're more like P. Saulosi. There is constant chasing and displaying, but none have ever suffered even chewed fins and they leave the fry alone. If I come to the meeting I'll bring some fry (I haven't got BAP points for these yet).


----------



## a/m (Oct 1, 2006)

ikevi said:


> Hey A/M I would be more than willing to take a few German Reds off your hands for you. I just had a sudden death with mine. (I am going to try to get to the meeting next week.)


ikevi,
They're your's.. I'll try to get a count of how many we have. PM you tomorrow night when i get home from work.

A


----------



## tigger101023 (Apr 25, 2007)

emc7 said:


> I started my colony with 2 males, 1 female, some victorian haps and a 33 long. I think a big group like that is very nice, but not essential. I don't think demasoni deserve their reputation for aggressiveness. They're not auratus, they're more like P. Saulosi. There is constant chasing and displaying, but none have ever suffered even chewed fins and they leave the fry alone. If I come to the meeting I'll bring some fry (I haven't got BAP points for these yet).


I'd love to see them :grin: However, I don't even have the tank yet, much less have it cycled and ready for fish. So I won't be buying anything for at least a month. Just prepping whatever I can before the fact.


----------

